# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تم الرد ممكن توضيح

## a.iraq30

السلام عليكم
ممكن توضيح عن البوكس 
لان اشتريته والى اليوم ما ستعملته 
متى يتم التعامل مع هذا البوكس ؟ يعني ايش الخلل في الجهاز حتى اتعامل مع هذا البوكس  
وكيف طريقة التعامل ممكن شرح مفصل رجاءا 
شكرا لوقتكم

----------


## big_gsm

*وعليكم السلام 
اخي بوكس دورها هي احياء الهواتف التي ماتت على فلاش اي فقدت بوت باي طريقة 
وهده بوكس لها خاصية اخرى هي اصلاح منطقة eMMC
عليك بقرائة شروحات الخاصة ببوكس اخي و انت تتعرف على جميع خصائص بوكس *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*تم التوجيه*

----------


## a.iraq30

شكرا لردكم الكريم ولسرعة الاستجابة

----------

